# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة( Samsung Swift ( New MSL

## bodr41

*قائمة اجهزة سامسونغ من فئة OM / Swift
المدعومة على التورنادو  OM/Swift-AEROFONE/3G 
 A-Series:- A117, A137, A177, A226, A227, A237, A257, A256 
 B-Series:-  B100i, B110, B110L, B130, B130L, B130S, B130T, B210, B270i,  B2100,  B2700, B2703, B2710, B3410, B5702, B5712-C, B5722, B5722C,  BC01, B7722,  B7732 DUOS  
 C-Series:- C145,  C160, C160B, C160G, C160L, C160M, C161, C165, C166,  C168, C168B, C180,  C270, C276, C276L, C288, C3212, C3212i, C3300D,  C3300K, C3303, C3303i,  C3303K, C3310C, C3322, C3500, C3510, C3518,  C3610C, C3630C, C3730C,  S3930C, C420, C420L, C421, C425, C426, C450,  C458, C5010B, C5110, C5130,  C5130s, C5130U, C5212, C6112, C6112C,  CC01-i CC03,  
 D-Series:-  D500, D500E, D508, D510, D600, D600E, D606, D608, D618,  D780,  D788(Duos2), D820, D828, D828E, D880, D888, D900, D900E, D900i,  D908,  D908i, D980, D980-F, D988 
 E-Series:-  E100, E108, E200, E200-B, E200-E, E208, E208-B, E230-L,  E250, E250-D,  E250-i, E250-L,  E251, E251-L, E251-C, E2510, E256, E258,  E258D, E260,  E330, E330-N, E335, E338, E340, E340-E, E348, E350,  E350-E, E358, E360,  E368, E370, E370L, E376, E378, E380, E388, E390,  E398, E420, E428, E480,  E488, E500, E590, E598, E630, E635, E638, E640,  E648, E700, E708, E730,  E736, E738, E740, E746, E747, E750, E758,  E760, E768, E780, E786, E788,  E800, E800-N, E808, E820, E830, E838,  848-I, E1050-CHN, E1050V, E1070,  E1070-C, E1070M, E1070T, E1075,  E1075L, E1080, E1080-C, E1080i, E1080-T,  E1085, E1085-L, E1085T, E1086,  E1086i, E1086L, E1088-C, E1100, E1100-C,  E1100-T, E1101-C, E1105-T,  E1107, E1107-DX, E1107L, , E1110(Euro and  Asia), E1110-C, E1113-C,  E1117, E1117L, E1117-MEA-IND, E1120, E1120-C,  E1125, E1125W, E1125-SEA,  E1130, E1130B, E1150-MEA-SEA, E1150-CHN,  E1153, E1155L, E1160,  E1160-DX, E1170, E1180, E1182, E1182L, E1190,  E1210, E1210M, E1210S,  E1220, E1220i, E1252, E1310B, E1310-C, E1310-E,  E1310M, E1310S, E1360B,  E1360, E1360-C, E1360-S, E1360-M, E2100,  E2100-B, E2100-C, E2120,  E2120i, E2120L, E2121B, E2152, E2210, E2210-B,  E2210-C, E2210T, E2370,  E2550, E2550D, E2558, E3510S, S3510U 
 F-Series:- F110, F118, F250, F250-L, F258, F265-L, F268, F270, F270-L, F275-L, F278, F278i, F480L, F488E 
 G-Series:- G600, G600G, G608, G618, G808E, 
 J –Series:- J150, J150B,  J210, J218, J700, J700i, J700L, J706, J708, J708i, J770, J800, J800R, J808, J808E 
 L-Series:- L258, L310, L600, L608, L700, L708, L708E, 
 M-Series:- M110, M130L, M140, M140L, M150, M158, M200, M2310, M2710, M2710-C, M2710-L, M3200, M3510, M3510-C, M610, M618, 
 P-Series:- P180, P200, P220, P250, P260, P270, P850, P858, P906, 
 S-Series:- S366, S500, S508, S3100, S3100, S3110, S3110-C, S3370E,  S3600, S3600-C, S3600i, S3601C, S5050, S5200, S5200-C, S5550, S5550U  
 T-Series:- T139, T219, T309, T239, T509, T429, T729, T809, 
 U-Series:- U708E, U800E, U808E, U900L, U908E, 
 X-Series:-  X100, X108, X460, X468, X490, X495, X497, X540, X550, X560,  X560L,  X566, X576, X600, X608, X620, X628, X640, X648, X650, X656,  X658, X670,  X678, X700, X700N, X708*    *طريقة فك الشفرة       *

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع قيم احسن الله اليك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## asd123555

> بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع قيم احسن الله اليك

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع قيم احسن الله اليك

  بارك الله فيك اخي موضوع قيم احسن الله اليك

----------

